# 'Significant' nor'easter possible for weekend



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

'Significant' nor'easter possible for weekend

BOSTON -The season's first significant storm may be on its way for the weekend.

*Get the latest forecast*

Although the models are showing a large storm for the eastern seaboard Saturday, its path and impact remains unclear.

"The whole key is how close will it come? If it stays fairly far south, we'll be near the northern edge of it. If it comes a little closer, then we get into more significant amounts -- probably of snowfall," said StormTeam 5 meteorologist Harvey Leonard.










"We will likely get into the snow with this coming up during the day on Saturday. Whether or not there's mixing, that will be dependent upon the track," StormTeam 5 Meteorologist Cindy Fitzgibbon said.

In addition to the potential for snow, strong winds are possible this weekend. Tides will be running astronomically high with a full moon on Saturday.

"There will likely be beach erosion from when storm system depending on how close it comes," Fitzgibbon said.










'Significant' winter storm possible for Saturday


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

All those poor bastards and bitches who live on the beaches from Plymouth to Cape Ann better brace for some H2O!
Me? I got F-350 4x4 and 10HP Tecumseh Snow King.......After last two seasons, old man winter can SUCK IT!


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Little ones dorms reopen Saturday, this should be interesting......


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

DOR Saturday and Sunday. Have fun kids!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

IOD right now. I'll be watching from the bar.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

It's been posted before, but still appropriate


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hopefully it won't be that bad, but I'm preparing for 15 cases just in case.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Thousands of flights canceled ahead of storm

Thousands of flights have already been canceled as a major winter storm targets a big part of the East Coast.


* Winter storm watch issued for parts of Mass. *
A winter storm watch was issued Friday for the south coast of New England, including Cape Cod and the Islands, as the storm moves in.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BREAKING NEWS: Deadly blizzard buries Northeast; 8,000 flights canceled, 2 feet of snow, strong winds and flooding predicted in major cities*

*VIDEO: Need snow plowed? There's an app for that*








*OPINION: Seven ways snow in Washington is like our government*
*SCARY SITUATION: United jet skids off snowy Chicago runway*
*A GOOD TURN: Shivering homeless man finds warmth in strangers' kindness*
*BRAVING THE ELEMENTS: Pro-life rally marches on, despite pending blizzard in DC*
*BLIZZARD: What you need to know if you're traveling*
*FOX NEWS WEATHER CENTER*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

You know how much snow we got here in NH? 

NONE!! Hahahaaha!! Enjoy that white shit, DC.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

What a over hyped storm for our area, 1-3 inches for a majority of the state. I think I will take the crown vic tonight.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Some roommates have no common sense, left our windows wide open. Our apartment is freezing and there's snow on the window ledge. Cheers to being back at school!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

5 Mass. locations saw blizzard conditions with storm

Five locations in Massachusetts saw blizzard conditions late Saturday.

5 Massachusetts locations saw blizzard conditions with storm


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Going to go light a cigar and clear off all that global warming on my walkway and deck...


----------

